
Linux Kernel Module Rootkit – Syscall Table Hijacking - DyslexicAtheist
https://medium.com/bugbountywriteup/linux-kernel-module-rootkit-syscall-table-hijacking-8f1bc0bd099c
======
bediger4000
This is interesting and everything, but...

Are there Linux rootkits in use in the wild?

About 2001, I encountered a user-level Solaris root kit. But I don't why would
you bother with a LKM rootkit? If you can load a module, you already have root
access. Just do your stuff.

